# Mares vs. geldings



## baymareb (15 July 2010)

What are your opinions on the whole mare vs. geldings thing?  I've talked to some people who don't feel there's a huge difference in their temperaments and attitudes and others who see huge differences.  Do you have a preference or see differences?

I personally owned geldings all my life until my most recent horse.  I'd ridden my share of mares and had honestly found only one I got along with to any extent.  My dad however, had a mare that he had an incredible bond with and I'm finding that same type of bond with the girl I have now.

In my experience, mares have seemed more sensitive, more apt to be one person horses, a bit more high maintenance but also a bit more "sharp" than most of the geldings I knew.

Now that I have one, I find I ask her differently than I do a gelding - she is more a partner than a servant (not that I ever thought of any horse as a servant but she does NOT react well to being told to do anything!).  It took a little longer to forge a bond with her but now that I have, she puts so much into whatever I ask of her.  She seems to really reach to please me.

That may be the horse herself but others with mares have said similar things.  Long-winded but what are your thoughts?


----------



## kandm (15 July 2010)

I think the difference is, you get alot of very nice geldings, however if you get a good mare they are worth their weight in gold. The saying is "you can never beat a good mare".

However all horses are different .


----------



## Kellys Heroes (15 July 2010)

I, myself, have had one gelding and one mare..
My gelding was a cheeky grumpy pony and my mare is a typically mare-ish horse!
I wouldn't say I didn't have a strong relationship with the gelding, 'cause I did, but I feel a much deeper bond with my mare and I can't explain it..maybe its because she's a rescue and has come through so much?? 
She just wouldn't be her without her little ways - she is much dirtier than Rebel ever was! Rebel would poo in certain places - Kelly poos in certain places and covers it so you think you've got an easy muck out, then you keep discovering more!
I wouldn't particularly choose gelding or mares...if I was to look for another horse, I'd leave the gender as "any". I just think mares can relate to female owners more...

Thinking of other horses...mares just generally seem more sensitive - my friends chestnut is very sensitive with everything (she's a bit of a wuss!), my YO's ID mare is very sensitive to ride....my mum's cob gelding was very stubborn and had skin like an elephant didn't feel ANYTHING, Rebel was also very stubborn and would not do anything he didn't want to...

So, really no preference, but I am enjoying life with my mare!


----------



## Capriole (15 July 2010)

my favorite ever horse (now dead) was a gelding. my current favourite horse is a gelding. I do have some mares and they are lovely, but i admit to favouritism with my boy


----------



## eatonbraynat (15 July 2010)

I have always, apart from once had geldings. I just dont get along with mares they are too tempermental, i cant handle the faces they pull!! My sis on the other hand always had mares. However the one mare i did have wasnt dificult but she did teach me a load of stuff riding wise, she was very wilful, so i had to ride very determined!!!


----------



## V1NN (15 July 2010)

I'v had mares and i'v had geldings, i also worked at a riding school where we had a good mixture and i cannot say i prefer one to the other.
My current horse is a gelding and i love him to bits and we have a good bond i'v had him since a foal.
One mare i had was not a people horse and i never really created a great bond with her, yet the other mare i had was a one to one horse and she would run to me from top of field if she seen me and neigh it was very sweet however she was also ridiculously marish at times.
If i were looking for another horse it wouldnt bother me in the slightest if it were a mare or a gelding.


----------



## Katie__Connie (15 July 2010)

Don't have a preference really... last pony was a gelding, current horse is a mare... felt equally bonded with both  Tbh my gelding was more temperamental than my mare is!!!


----------



## Faro (15 July 2010)

Absolutely no preference for me.  My current 3 ridden horses are all geldings (although one of them is the most girly gelding I've ever known) but it's purely fate - they were the right horse at the right time when I got them.  I also have one elderly mare (had two mares, but sadly lost Polly a fortnight ago).  All 4 have got completely different personalities, but not necessarily attributed to their gender..

If I were to buy another horse (definitely not looking at the moment) I wouldn't mind what sex it was if it was what I was looking for.


----------



## fjordhorsefan (15 July 2010)

I have a gelding, and would always prefer them simply because I find them less complicated.  My friend, on the other hand, prefers mares and all hers apart from the two she has bred are mares.  Personal preference I suppose?


----------



## christine48 (15 July 2010)

Mares definately. If you get a good mare they are hard to beat. We had a fantastic mare, brave , talented and never marish. We had 6 foals out of her, 3 colts and 3 fillies and I'd say that the mares take after her in attitude and ability.


----------



## SirenaXVI (15 July 2010)

I must admit to being a bit of a mare person  I have four (soon to be five), some mares can be more sensitive than others but then so can some geldings tbh, I just feel, as someone else has said, you can't beat a good mare, I have had geldings in the long and distant past and am guilty of thinking them boring and dull which I am the first to admit is a complete generalisation


----------



## bj_cardiff (15 July 2010)

I have both mares and geldings, when I was in my 20's I used to prefer geldings, their a lot more straightforward and either consistantly good or bad.

In my 30's I'm much prefering mares, you really need to think one step ahead of them and if they bond with you their far more loyal than geldings IMO 

edit - you can also breed from a mare if its un-ridable or injured too which to me is a major bonus!


----------



## mycobs=myworld (15 July 2010)

see i am really not bothered my first pony was a mare grew up riding mares then she  had a filly and a colt and now i have a gelding i love them all even tho i dont have the filly anymore, if i was to get another horse i would get a mare but if a gelding come up in the future it wouldnt bother me i love them both.xx


----------



## Oscar162 (15 July 2010)

I have only ever owned geldings, I just bought a horse I liked, didn't think about mare or gelding, but I actually ride mares better. We have mare belonging to the YO who I have a amazing close bond with, only horse I am happy to jump a decent height on and I trust to do as I ask, when I ask.
I have just bought a mare, two days ago, and she has the same attitude to life as the wee mare the YO has, but that is what I was looking for. I am so excited about getting her home as I know she is going to be a star.


----------



## Rosie2407 (15 July 2010)

Ooooh, you've opened a can of worms lol!!!

I've only ever owned mares and would never buy anything else. I'm sure it's just my luck but any gelding I've ever ridden or spent time with just isn't a sharp. I like something with a bit of attitude.
I could just have been unlucky tho

If I were horse shopping I wouldn't look at geldings. Turns out I must be sexist lol!!
Have a female dog too....hmmm


----------



## Rosie2407 (15 July 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			am guilty of thinking them boring and dull which I am the first to admit is a complete generalisation

Click to expand...

I just wasn't brave enough to say this!!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (15 July 2010)

My wee boys pony was a gelding and he was really affectionate and pretty straight forward. Loved people and not a bad bone in his body. 
My own horse is a chestnut mare ex racehorse with a bit of a tough past. She is clever and opinionated, very much a one person horse and not really interested in anyone but me. We have a really close bond and she is affectionate when it suits her whereas the pony was always up for a cuddle.


----------



## Izzwizz (16 July 2010)

I have a mare and a gelding.  She is sharp, clever, affectionate and my bestest mate.  He is lovable, clever - as we are finding out (only owned him since Feb but known him longer) and quieter in himself.  She is in your face, wanting to know whats next and where the next meal or treat is.  He is getting that way.  They both have difference qualities and personalities but thats what makes them.  Love them both to peices and wouldng swap either of them for the world.


----------



## JVB (16 July 2010)

I've had both and have one of each now and I like them both for different reasons.

Geldings - much easier and simpler, they generally do as they are told and are more compliant even if pretned not to be on occasion.

Mares - challenging, argumentative, think they know better, but very loyal and when you are on the same page there is nothing better.

It sounds like I prefer mares but not always the case, to be honest thinking back of horses I've owned they have all been totally different in personality with similar/ different traits on both sides. So Ive no idea or preference!

I just love horses - full stop.


----------



## hairymolly (16 July 2010)

I always seem to end up with mares.  I dont do it on purpose it just seems to happen.  Saying all mares are difficult is like saying all geldings are boring so not true.  My current mare is full of attitude and grumpy faces but underneath the grump she is actually rather affectionate (as long as no one is looking of course).  I just ignore her and accaept her for what she is but I guess it might annoy some people.


----------



## Matildaboard (16 July 2010)

I always say you can tell a gelding what to do and he will do it, but with a mare you always ask!
It's like relationships, the woman always tell the man what to do and he does it!
I have recently got a chestnut mare, and have had no major problems, i just have to be pacient and wait for her to trust me.
she will have chestnut mare times, but she is an angle most the time


----------



## jumptoit (16 July 2010)

Mares, never anything else unless a gelding that behaved like a mare !


----------



## blitznbobs (16 July 2010)

Every mare I've ever had tried to kill me... I'm a gelding (or stallion) person all the way thru'. I think this is because I was brought up with Welsh cobs that which one almost has to have a 'discussion' with about EVERYTHING but mares won't tolerate this form of riding... I don't even look at mares anymore.

Blitz


----------



## Andalucian (16 July 2010)

Oh I'm loving this thread, I'm another mare devotee.  I also find geldings boring to ride and I enjoy the mental conversations I have with my mares, and winning them over, then having them walk over hot coals for me (metaphorically speaking of course!)  I was so pleased when the foal I bred was a filly ;-)

I'd like to own a stallion though, I think you'd get the same mental conversation with a stallion, but there's something "missing" with a gelding....or is that two things ;-)


----------



## potty_4_piebalds (16 July 2010)

I have always had gelding until i got my mini shetland  and i really do prefer geldings.

my shetland poos in her hay before she eats the hay! is this a mare thing? i think mares are dirty!


----------



## RomanyMayday (16 July 2010)

I think it really depends on the person.. some people just don't really get on with mares and then others prefer them.
I like both.. but as previously said you always ask a mare and don't tell her


----------



## TelH (16 July 2010)

Mares all the way for me  I have 7 ponies...4 mares, 2 fillies and just one gelding. One mare is in foal and I am hoping very much for a filly but the little b*gger is taking so long to be born I am expecting it to be a colt


----------



## indiat (16 July 2010)

hairymolly said:



			I always seem to end up with mares.  I dont do it on purpose it just seems to happen.  Saying all mares are difficult is like saying all geldings are boring so not true.  My current mare is full of attitude and grumpy faces but underneath the grump she is actually rather affectionate (as long as no one is looking of course).  I just ignore her and accaept her for what she is but I guess it might annoy some people.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this! I have bought one mare and been given two. But we have just bought a gelding so I will tell you what I prefer in a few years!


----------



## Echo Bravo (16 July 2010)

Have 2 of each. The geldings are more laid back and the mares more senstive and the old saying "tell a gelding ,talk to a mare, and discuse with a stallion is totally true"


----------



## Honey08 (16 July 2010)

I love mares, but if they don't "like" you they won't do anything for you.  Once you are a team they are amazing!  I have a very grumpy mare, but to ride and handle she is fantrastic.  My husband's gelding is much more affectionate, and possibly more talented, but much more stubborn.  My SJ instructor describes my mare as "a typical female - thinks she knows everything and won't listen".  When we got my husband's horse I was able to tell him that we now also owned a "typical male - perfectly capable, but won't do it unless you nag him!"  There are pros and cons to both.  They're both great.  I've never really had much dealings with a stallion.  That would be interesting..


----------



## TinselRider (16 July 2010)

I do find I get on better with geldings than mares, there have only been 2 or 3 mares I can say I have clicked with. I like to think I have a good bond with B and now have the startings of a good bond with Lord aswell, both are quirky, Ban can be stubborn as a mule but boy when you get him thinking with you he is fun . The same goes for Lord, he is a quirky lil lad but he always tries his heart out


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (16 July 2010)

I think a good horse is a good horse mare, gelding or stallion.

However I am a total mare fan, had mostly mares my whole life, we used to breed Welsh Cobs years ago so had mostly mares.
I did ride the stallion we had and train and back some of the gelding foals we had. But most of my riding was on the mares, they varied in temperament and such like as the mares were of different breeds. Had a lovely TB mare, she could be cheeky but on the whole was a gem, the section D mare was very sharp but spending the time with her one to one was very important to my backing her. I had to take things slower with her for example when compared to one of my mares sons.

Anyway, not sure what my point is lol!  I just adore mares, had the same mare since 1992 and I adore her, we have had some moments, but they have been so few and far between in our 18years together. She will try her heart out for me and do really anything I ask as long as she feels the confidence from me, if my confidence is not so hot one day she notices, but she is a real trooper. When I can afford another I will be getting another mare without a doubt, as much as I loved our stallion and the gelding sons of the mares, mares are really my preference. My god I have rambled, sorry .....


----------



## Hullabaloo (16 July 2010)

Personally I much prefer geldings.  I've ridden some very nice mares but I just don't like them as much as "people".  Maybe I'm a bit of a tart - I just prefer boys. 
I don't hold with the arguements that mares are more intelligent or sharper or have more attitude.  My gelding is sharp, clever and has shed loads of attitude - I often joke he's like a mare with a willy.  Really I think its much more to do with his breeding than his sex.


----------



## monkeybum13 (16 July 2010)

kandm said:



			I think the difference is, you get alot of very nice geldings, however if you get a good mare they are worth their weight in gold. The saying is "you can never beat a good mare".

However all horses are different .
		
Click to expand...

What she said! 

I had 3 gelding who were all very similar and were depenable, they were great for learning to ride on and made great competition ponies.

I've also had 2 mares, 1 one was very similar to a gelding (her character was always the same, she had a lovely character which was great!) but Lacey can be very mareish! She can be feisty but boy when she's going well she is super! For me if you are happy to put up with a bit of messing around for a cracking competition horse then you can't beat a good mare.


----------



## not_with_it (16 July 2010)

I would have to say I am a mare person but probably because I have an extra special mare. 
I have never had the bond with a gelding that I have with Gin. She never puts her ears back and would never think of hurting anyone. She has a personality whereas I have always found geldings to be more bland. The gelding that I had wouldnt care less if I never went to see him but my mare stands waiting for me at the gate. 
She is hot headed when being ridden but as quiet as a lamb on the ground and will let you do anything to her.
Luckily for me she has just produced me a super filly.

I never used to have a preference but after having a gelding and growing up with geldings I would always go for a mare providing they had the right temperament.


----------



## JoJo_ (16 July 2010)

Before I got my first horse I thought I would want a gelding as I didnt want to end up with a hormonal mare. Then I found Tia and had to go view her cuz she was so pretty. She was such a good mare. Very affectionate and honest.

Now i've just bought a gelding even though I was leaning towards getting another mare. So we shall see how I do owning a gelding!


----------



## Echo Bravo (16 July 2010)

Must admit I had a friend's stallion stay for awhile and he was stabled next to one of my geldings. Soon learnt to put mares out first, then geldings, then stallion. He only jumped out of his paddock once to talk to my mares, couldn't get in with them after that he was as good as gold and he was as easy to handle as the rest and loved the fuss he got from everyone, lovely temperment


----------



## Mithras (16 July 2010)

I just don't know and so I have to say I like both.  I've had 4 geldings and 2 mares but I have to disagree with the saying and I think its more that if you get a good gelding, they can't be beat.  I've had a couple of real good mares, one in particular, but they've both been inconsistent and prone to making stupid mistakes (in showjumping).  Its almost like they go looking for trouble round a course, but occasionally both of them would produce an incredibly outstanding result.  Also with mares the squealing and making faces and being super-sensitive to do things with can be a bit of a pain whereas all the geldings I've had have just been easier to wash, plait, vet, etc..  Although geldings can be grumpy and can try to dominate a bit too much and need to be put in their place more.  Mares too seem to look after you better if you get a good one.

Next time I buy a horse I'm not going to bother restricting my search to either mares or geldings, if its a good horse, I will buy it no matter what sex it is!


----------



## steph91 (16 July 2010)

I really agree with the people that say they bond with a mare more, my current horse (mare) rides wonderfully for me, so well behaved, never puts a foot wrong, and preforms, the kind of horse everyone wants, but when my sister gets on she just bucks, spins and tanks her everywhere and refuses to do anything 'pretty'. Needless to say my sister doesn't get on with mares and i do, they just need to be asked and not told, otherwise you will never win with them


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 July 2010)

I turned down 2 cracking mares, purely because they were mares. Stupid, I know, but I was put off mares forever by my loan TB who was very mareish. I now look back and think it was the other loaner's fault because of the feed she gave her and the way she handled her. 

Anyhoo, I got a gelding and I adore him, so can't complain.


----------



## somethingorother (20 July 2010)

I always seem to end up sharing/loaning etc geldings. But i have had 2 mares now with the strongest, deepest bonds and so i would prefer a mare when i buy my own. 

Geldings are nice, but they don't seem as bothered about human company to me. Granted, i've had bonds, but not like with the mares.


----------



## baymareb (21 July 2010)

I do have to say, after reading people's comments, that I think my age and maturity level has made a difference in what I like.  I'm much more patient than I was when I was younger.  Back then I preferred geldings because they pretty much did what I asked and were straightforward.  I loved them all and had great relationships with them but I've never had a relationship like I have with my mare.  It's like we speak the same language.

She's probably my last horse anyway (I'm pushing 50 and she's only 5) but if I do end up with another, I think it's likely to be another mare.


----------

